# Sims Waders



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

If price werenâ€™t an option, would you pick the Sims G3, G4, or G4Z waders, and why?


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

G3â€™s are the lightest and most comfortable the G4â€™s are the most durable and a little thicker than the g3 material and the g4zs are tough and have the zipper. If money was no option probably the g4zs just because this time of year getting them down to take a leak takes too long in regular waders. The G3â€™s are the most breathable as well. It depends what you want. If you hunt a lot go with the G4â€™s if you pee a lot go with the zâ€™s if you want the most comfortable and breathable go with the G3â€™s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

I've had G3s and currently have G4zs. The Zs hands down. The price and zipper may seem excessive, but those waders are the PowerPole of wading gear. Seem unnecessary and overly expensive at first, but you'll wonder how you did without them. Aside from cutting down on time not fishing to heed nature's call, they are also a lot easier to get on and off. If you can stomach the price, go with the Zs.


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

Got the G3 and the G4. Colder months I use the G4, taking a leak wile wading is very easy in the G4. I use the G3's when it is not too cold outside, but too cold to wet wade. 

Simms are well worth the money. The wading boots and G3 guide jacket is well worth the money as well.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I still pretty young so I donâ€™t pee a whole while Iâ€™m fishing, but ease of getting in and out sounds nice. Sounds like for when I will use them, the G4 or G4Z would be the way to go.


----------



## zerch91101 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have the G3â€™s and have no complaints about the comfort and quality of Simms. Since $$ is no issue, go with the Zs. You will appreciate the easy access in/out and when nature calls.
I also have the Guide Series Jacket and it is by far one of the best purchases I have ever made in equipment. I find myself using it for more than wading and even around the house when it is raining.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy_Bottom (Oct 9, 2016)

I have the G4Z and would buy them again in a heartbeat. And not on topic but I have the G3 guide jacket and love it as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

